# Can anyone recommend a router lift?



## Joeychgo (Mar 7, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a router lift that will fit a Bosch RA1181 Router Table?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Which router do you have in the 1181...?


----------



## Joeychgo (Mar 7, 2020)

Bosch 1617EVS


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You do know that router has above the table height adjustment, right...?


----------



## Joeychgo (Mar 7, 2020)

Nickp said:


> You do know that router has above the table height adjustment, right...?


yeah - it only does fine adjustments and really doesnt work well


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You're likely to get recommendations for the Jessem...but you should check with Jessem to make sure it will fit under the 1181. I have the 1181 but don't use a separate lift...I use the height adjustment built into the router...

The Jessem lift will accept the 1617 motor without the base...you may need to drill a hole for the above the table handle...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch 1617EVS....


----------



## Joeychgo (Mar 7, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> Bosch 1617EVS....



I already said that


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Joeychgo said:


> Can anyone recommend a router lift that will fit a Bosch RA1181 Router Table?


I bought the RA1181 table and used the Bosch 1617EVKS plunge router inverted under the table as a lift with enormous difficulty - so, I went with the Jessem Rout-R-Lift II which supports Bosch, Porter-Cable and some other 3.5" motor sizes. Works great! Easy to install/remove the router if you need to (I don't cuz I bought the upper end Colt hand router).

Had to trim 1/16"off each side of the Jessem's phenolic base to fit the Bosch table - and used the Bosch leveling hardware, drilled new corner locations for the Jessem holes to snug it down. If you're handy with tools this isn't a big challenge. If you aren't, find someone who is as this is an easy retrofit overall.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The Jessem will come with its own plate...you'll need to check with Jessem to see if it will fit the 1181 without modification...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Nickp said:


> The Jessem will come with its own plate...you'll need to check with Jessem to see if it will fit the 1181 without modification...


It won’t - read my post right above this one. I’ve already done the install...


----------



## B-Dawg (Apr 20, 2021)

Bstrom said:


> I bought the RA1181 table and used the Bosch 1617EVKS plunge router inverted under the table as a lift with enormous difficulty - so, I went with the Jessem Rout-R-Lift II which supports Bosch, Porter-Cable and some other 3.5" motor sizes. Works great! Easy to install/remove the router if you need to (I don't cuz I bought the upper end Colt hand router).
> 
> Had to trim 1/16"off each side of the Jessem's phenolic base to fit the Bosch table - and used the Bosch leveling hardware, drilled new corner locations for the Jessem holes to snug it down. If you're handy with tools this isn't a big challenge. If you aren't, find someone who is as this is an easy retrofit overall.


Hey there. I have the RA1181 table as well and just purchased the JessEm lift. A couple of questions for you if you don’t mind..... what method/tool did you use to trim down the phenolic base? Table saw, router....? Did you fill any of the current holes with epoxy before you re-drilled them? The picture you enclosed looks very clean so I’m looking to do the same with my retrofit.
Thanks in advance....
B-Dawg


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @B-Dawg


----------



## B-Dawg (Apr 20, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @B-Dawg


Thanks.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

Joeychgo said:


> Can anyone recommend a router lift that will fit a Bosch RA1181 Router Table?


What is the hole size in your table?
I literially just mounting this lift last night
and put this Router in it. Makita RF1101
See below:
*Imperial INCRA Mast-R-Lift II:*







Porter Cable 7518, 690-699 series & 890-899 series







JessEm PowRTek Router Motor 05200







Bosch 1617EVS,1618, GMF1400







Milwaukee 5625, 5615, 5616, & 5619







Bora/Portamate P-254







MLCS 9564







DeWalt DW610 & DW618







Makita RF1101 & RD1101







Hitachi M12VC & KM12VC







Craftsman 17543, 17540, & 28190







Ridgid R29302







AUKTools Mk II 230V


----------



## B-Dawg (Apr 20, 2021)

B-Dawg said:


> Hey there. I have the RA1181 table as well and just purchased the JessEm lift. A couple of questions for you if you don’t mind..... what method/tool did you use to trim down the phenolic base? Table saw, router....? Did you fill any of the current holes with epoxy before you re-drilled them? The picture you enclosed looks very clean so I’m looking to do the same with my retrofit.
> Thanks in advance....
> B-Dawg


Used my table saw to trim it. Came out as I expected.


----------

